# Phillips 21PT6437/44 enciende y se apaga



## pepino464 (Abr 23, 2011)

este tv llego a mi taller que enciende y se apaga a los 5 segundos se logra ver la pantalla azul  , los voltajes de la fuente estan ok mido los siguientes voltajes en el one chip con el tv en stby
pin  STBY  encendido
3    0.9V     5V

64   0.10V    5V

5    5.2V     5.3V

55   5V       5.2V

9    5V       5.2V

36   0.24v    5.2V

13   0V       2.3V




agradezco la ayuda que puedan prestarme


----------



## electrodin (Abr 23, 2011)

Hola pepino464, estos philips son peculiares, muchas veces el tv se apaga a los segundos porque hay un consumo excesivo en el inicio, pero es una falsa alarma generada por el sgreen, prueba bajar un poco el sgreen del flyback, y luego enciende.
Te cuento un caso:
Un cliente me trajo una vez un tv philips misma falla, se apaga a los segundos. bajé el sgreen, luego enciende el tv muy bajo de iluminación pero al menos se puede acceder a los menús, luego a revisar el menú de video; resulta que el cliente lo tenía con el contraste y el brillo al maximo, entonces al encender el tv este consumo excesivo activa erroneamente el circuito de protección. Solucion: bajar el contraste al 50% y el brillo al 60%, y luego volver el sgreen a su posicion inicial.
Saludos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 26, 2011)

Solo Cambia los dos TR's al lado de la bobina driver del TR Horizontal por un BC337 y por un BC327 respectivamente su polaridad, mas
el capacitor de 47 (22) uF a 50V y listo. Esta falla es común.
PD: el voltaje de G2 debe ajustarse con punta de alto voltaje a 322V
Si la TV se nota algo amarilla al ajustar el Screen, olvidate, es el cinescopio.


----------



## electrodin (Abr 26, 2011)

Que interesante, Gracias Darkbytes por tu aporte.
Podrías comentar un poco mas a que se debe exactamente esta falla tan común en los philips?
¿vienen con los cinescopios defectuosos?


----------



## fernantv (Oct 18, 2013)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Te dire la neta del planeta electrolin, yo soy ingeniero de servicio Philips.
> Solo Cambia los dos TR's al lado de la bobina driver del TR Horizontal por un BC337 y por un BC327 respectivamente su polaridad, mas
> el capacitor de 47 (22) uF a 50V y listo. Esta falla es comun.
> PD: el voltage del G2 debe ajustarse con punta de alto voltage a 322V
> PD: si la TCV se te nota algo amarillosa al ajustar el Screen olvidate, es el cinescopio.




Estimado colega, me ha llegado al taller un tv Phillips 21pt4136/55 con los dos capacitores de 47mf 160v explotados, los reemplacé y funcionó todo bien, pero a las horas de estar encendido se apaga. entré a modo de servicio para ver que error me estaba arrojando y pude ver (5  11  10  0  0) ley por allí en otro foro que 5 era falla en el integrado TDA93xx (faltan los voltajes de 3.3v y 8v), 11 era protección de sobre corriente con CTR (revisar el cinescopio), y 10 era error con tuner, Ahora la pregunta es ¿Qué debo hacer? ¿Esta malo el TDA93xx o qué? porque funciona todo bien y por tantas horas


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 18, 2013)

No puede estar dañado el IC de salida vertical, pues tienes imagen correcta. "Pudiste entrar al modo de servicio"

Como mencioné anteriormente, prueba ajustando el voltaje de G2 a 322V.
Esos televisores salieron con el cinescopio muy defectuoso y posiblemente el de esa TV ya esté agotado.
Muchas veces ajustando ese voltaje se puede lograr que ya no se apague.
También debes resoldar bien la placa, sobre todo en la sección de la fuente de poder y alrededor del flyback.

No te confíes mucho sobre los errores que se muestran, ya que se generan varios durante el proceso de protección.

Suerte.


----------



## fernantv (Oct 19, 2013)

Amigo y colega D@rkbytes no se para quien es la respuesta que mencionas porque yo no he nombrado el vertical, y con respecto al tv 21PT4136/55 hoy me arrojó (10  6  0  0  5) me doy cuenta que no hay que dejarse llevar por lo que dicen dichos códigos. El caso es que se sigue apagando cuando mejor le parezca, o sea que puede durar minutos, horas o todo el día prendido


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 19, 2013)

fernantv dijo:


> Amigo y colega D@rkbytes no se para quien es la respuesta que mencionas porque yo no he nombrado el vertical


Tienes razón, disculpa, no vi que te referías a otro modelo de TV.


fernantv dijo:


> El caso  es que se sigue apagando cuando mejor le parezca, o sea que puede durar  minutos, horas o todo el día prendido


El procedimiento es el mismo, ajusta el voltaje de G2  y comprueba si ya no se apaga el TV.

Suerte.


----------



## fernantv (Oct 20, 2013)

Muchas gracias colega, bajé el screen a 320V y se apagó de inmediato, lo que me dice que el TRC está deficiente, Aumenté el screen asta llegar a 420V y aun no se ha apagado espero no tener que hacer ninguna futura modificación


----------



## jose00 (Oct 21, 2013)

en una ocasion me llego un tv con esa falla que se apagaba en segundos le cambie la base del trc y se soluciono la falla.esto es solo un comentario suerte colega


----------



## niguel (Ene 29, 2014)

Hola amigo del foro sucede que tengo el mismo tv del tema el problema es el mismo,revise el transistor q095 (x ray) y estaba defectuoso lo cambie por uno igual y encendió normal pero lo vuelvo a apagar y nada se vuelve a dañar.
lei los anteriores mensaje sobre cambiar 2 transistores y un capacitor pero no se con exactitud cual cambiar .Les dejo el esquema para que me orienten:


----------

